# Suzuki Water Jacket Question



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Following


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Do a search on suzukioutboardforum.com. But believe someone is blowing smoke, at least about recent year models.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Here is my opinion...
They will all rot out in no time if the owner doesn’t take proper care period! The aluminum today is nothing like it used to be!

As far as the Zuke being the slowest, I am gonna have to call BS on that! 

In my opinion, and I hold certifications in all major brands... the Zuke will be the most reliable and smoothest running while being the most fuel efficient. The Yamaha will hold it’s resale value better thanks to good marketing! Not because they are the best, not that they are bad either.

TheTohatsu comes in last for me of these choices.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Here is my opinion...
> They will all rot out in no time if the owner doesn’t take proper care period! The aluminum today is nothing like it used to be!
> 
> As far as the Zuke being the slowest, I am gonna have to call BS on that!
> ...


Thank you very much.
I too agree about maintenance etc and some say to use Salt-Away to help.
I think I'll stick with the Suzuki just because of the timing chain and not having to worry about a belt etc.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Outboards=expensive. Salt Away=inexpensive.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

There are six internal anodes in the tight cooling water jacket of the late model F60/70 series. I replace them every 100 hours. The water passages are smaller on most four cycles vs two stroke


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> There are six internal anodes in the tight cooling water jacket of the late model F60/70 series. I replace them every 100 hours. The water passages are smaller on most four cycles vs two stroke


Thank you,


----------

